# I have 4.5 grams of kief, how do I cook it? Oil? Butter? Any help!!



## a$vp (Dec 12, 2012)

Okay, so I have around 4.5 grams of kief and want to make some brownies or cookies... How do I cook the kief into oil/butter? cant really find much about it. Anything you guys have tried that works? Can I just cook it in with the oil like regular chopped up bud? 

Thanks!


----------



## sunni (Dec 12, 2012)

what do you mean you cant find anythingon how to cook pot this is an entire thread on how to do it ,...search man


----------



## theleach (Dec 12, 2012)

a$vp said:


> Okay, so I have around 4.5 grams of kief and want to make some brownies or cookies... How do I cook the kief into oil/butter? cant really find much about it. Anything you guys have tried that works? Can I just cook it in with the oil like regular chopped up bud?
> 
> Thanks!


Just dump it in a pot and put around half a cup of cooking oil in. Enough to easily soak all the product.

Then jus let it simmer. The main idea is to not cook it too high, thats they only time you can really fuck up i think. Let it simmer on very low for a couple hours, then just use the cooking oil as directed with the brownie recipe. 

Some like to filter all the weed matter because in theory all the THC is in the oil, but i like the weed taste, so i add it anyways. You can do the same thing with butter, but i usually just use olive oil because its just what i happen to have.

As long as you simmer that weed in the oil long enough and it isnt too hot then you're good to go, that is unless you burn the shit out of the brownies lol. Its pretty much fool proof if you follow these directions. 

Oh, and dont overdo them lol. You dont want that crazy creeper high putting you on your ass to the point where you think you;re dying......


----------



## theleach (Dec 12, 2012)

By the way, thats just how i do it. There's definitly better ways, but it works fine for me


----------

